# Parade Float Devil's Den style.....



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

*Parade Float Devil's Den style.....Video is up!*

We got accepted to present a parade float in our local Apple Blossom Grand feature parade and this was our entry...... I must say, alot of people didnt expect to see this type of float in an Apple Blossom parade!!!! It was classic....


























and this is what we pulled it with..........


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

This is an after parade picture. I will have to get the good ones from my brothers camera, but a little more info on the float....

We had a girl sitting in a casket which was placed on top of the brown frame as seen in the photo's, we also had an actor dressed in a black robe with a hood standing at the other end of the casket and he did not wave at the crowd, he pointed at them as if to say" you're next".....I am waiting for the video also...once we get the video, I will post it for your viewing pleasure! What do you think?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

HERO!!!!! Love it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

totally neat. I especially like that you pulled it with a hearse!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is great ..would have liked to see the faces of on lookers


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

... we got every kind of expression you can think of....we had alot of jaw dropping, alot of thumbs up, we actually had 3 people give us the thumbs down!
It was a neat experience for sure. I hope they invite us back next year. We were given a standard we needed to stick to as far as size of the float, and that really hindered us as far as what we could fit, when we got there, we were about the only float that complied! Its awn next year if they invite us back, bigger and better! Thanks for the compliments...


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is about the coolest thing ever! Nice work!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Nice ride*


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That's GREAT...what a brave group to show up at the Apple Blossom parade looking like a full blown haunt on wheels!! Nice job buggy...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking float. I'm sure you won over some new fans.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah thats pretty awesome dude!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks guys for all of the compliments....still waiting to put up the vids...


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is the video!!


----------



## adamchristopher (Nov 17, 2008)

hmmmmmm.....did the float scare the elephants? I've heard strange stories about 2nd floor flashers also along the apple blossom parade route!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love it, especially the guy waving the severed hand out the hearse window.

Wouldn't it have been lovely if the band in front of you had been wearing Halloween costumes?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

This is the best thing for a parade...I would have LOVED to hear what everyone said about your float...how exciting to have something NOT run of the mill. And the hearse pulling it is just the cherry on top of the whole thing. What did the parade organizers have to say? Are ya invited back for next year? What's next year's float gonna be?
Did you throw out gummy body parts along the route?? ("Mommy! Look! That dead lady gave me an EAR!!")

Love it. Great idea to be in a parade & great job.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks guys.....

This years parade, we plan on having a marching band of the living dead....
Zombies following behind the hearse and float! Stay tuned.

The parade organizers loved it....we did get mixed reactions from the crowds....from thumbs up to people booing us. Lots of fun though.


----------

